# Destin area launching



## eodsteve (Mar 7, 2011)

Can anyone give me some advice on where I can put my kayak in the gulf in destin? I dont want to have to drag my yak a half a mile to get from car to sand. Thanks for your help guys.

Steve


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

go down old 98, there's beach access everywhere.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

If you want you can put your Kayak in right at the bottom of the West side of the Destin Bridge. When you approach the bridge from the West there is a parking lot on the right hand (South Side) of the bridge and it's really close to the water. From there it's a bit of a paddle to get out in the Gulf through the Pass but that's better than have to walk the Kayak across the beach. If you put in there it's also about a 2 minute paddle to Crab Island on the North side of the Bridge!


----------



## arthurpete (Oct 10, 2007)

The closest access i can think would be the visitor center on Okaloosa Island from there you are up a few steps and along a boardwalk and a short walk to the water. If you can only drag it then there is a short (200 ft?) sand walk just before you make the curve to the Destin bridge on the gulf side of the rd of course.

Another short beach access would be the public beach near the Back Porch. But i believe you pretty limited, invest a little time in rigging up a kayak dolly if you dont already have one.


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

There are a half dozen public access points on Okaloosa island with the water about 100 yds or less from the parking. There is an access at the Okaloosa pier that is about the same distance. I wouldn't put in at the foot of the Destin bridge to access the gulf unless the tide was going out and then returning could be an issue. My 2 cents.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

down by back porch restaurant on old 98 is the best place in destin. lots of places on okaloosa island.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

69Viking said:


> If you want you can put your Kayak in right at the bottom of the West side of the Destin Bridge. When you approach the bridge from the West there is a parking lot on the right hand (South Side) of the bridge and it's really close to the water. From there it's a bit of a paddle to get out in the Gulf through the Pass but that's better than have to walk the Kayak across the beach. If you put in there it's also about a 2 minute paddle to Crab Island on the North side of the Bridge!


You take your yak in and out through East Pass?!!!  Wow, braver man that I!


Just drive down old Hwy 98 and look for any beach access. There are about a half dozen within a couple mile stretch I use all the time. The key is to get there before 7am, 6am is even better. After that, the spaces fill up QUICK!!!

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

You can also put in at the Crab Trap on in Destin. At the entrance to the parking lot as you head east is where the beach service vehicles drive onto the beach. You can park you car/truck at that end of the parking lot and drag down to the water from there too.


----------



## eodsteve (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks. I have had several friends tell me to use the pass under the destin bridge. I am a new yaker and I dont want to go against that current in there. Thanks for all of your inputs. I will go riding around try to locate some of these places. 

Steve


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

Take a right off 98 across from the Mid bay bridge road and head towards gulf. You will run right into a public beach acess with parking and is a very short walk to the water. Hope that helps good luck.


----------



## lost4reason (Nov 1, 2007)

Old 98 in the crystal beach area...if you look on google earth you can see the public access' and measure the drag distance.


----------

